# Overreacting or not?! Sorry for length



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm new on here, obviously. Anyways, I'm married with 3 rambunctious boys. I like to think I'm an open minded woman and wife. I just need to know if I'm over thinking or overreacting.

My husband and I have been together 10 years now. When we first got married, I heard rumors about him having an affair with a coworker, and that he told some people we weren't married. I didn't really believe any of it and he vehemently denied all of that. Fast forward a few years and I was using his phone( his phone had data, mine didn't) when an email popped up. It was a picture of a topless woman in panties. Turns out it was his bosses daughter. He said he took the picture off the laptop he was working on. He said it was hers, but she gave it to her dad and her dad never messed with it. Then I found a necklace a few months later. It looked really familiar. It was the same type of necklace. He said it was just a coincidence. I forgave him. A few years later, he text my best friend asking things like "what's your favorite position?" " have you had a three way?" And the most disturbing thing was as long as he's with me he won't ever have a 3 way.. I still forgave him. It hurts when these things keep happening. 

Then last week I found out he went to a strip club, which I wouldn't mind. But he lied and tried to hide it. I have an app that let's me see where he is. When I confronted him about it he got very defensive. He doesn't know, but I've seen a text. Talking about the stripper doing some sexual acts on stage. And that he told her it was "very nice!". He keeps saying that he would never cheat, but in my mind that stuff kinda is. I'm hurt that it keeps happening, and mad at myself for sticking around..

Any advice or comforting words would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Monkie04 said:


> I'm new on here, obviously. Anyways, I'm married with 3 rambunctious boys. I like to think I'm an open minded woman and wife. I just need to know if I'm over thinking or overreacting.
> My husband and I have been together 10 years now. When we first got married, I heard rumors about him having an affair with a coworker, and that he told some people we weren't married. I didn't really believe any of it and he vehemently denied all of that. Fast forward a few years and I was using his phone( his phone had data, mine didn't) when an email popped up. It was a picture of a topless woman in panties. Turns out it was his bosses daughter. He said he took the picture off the laptop he was working on. He said it was hers, but she gave it to her dad and her dad never messed with it. Then I found a necklace a few months later. It looked really familiar. It was the same type of necklace. He said it was just a coincidence. I forgave him. A few years later, he text my best friend asking things like "what's your favorite position?" " have you had a three way?" And the most disturbing thing was as long as he's with me he won't ever have a 3 way.. I still forgave him. It hurts when these things keep happening.
> Then last week I found out he went to a strip club, which I wouldn't mind. But he lied and tried to hide it. I have an app that let's me see where he is. When I confronted him about it he got very defensive. He doesn't know, but I've seen a text. Talking about the stripper doing some sexual acts on stage. And that he told her it was "very nice!". He keeps saying that he would never cheat, but in my mind that stuff kinda is. I'm hurt that it keeps happening, and mad at myself for sticking around..
> Any advice or comforting words would be greatly appreciated!


First you really want to be careful of using your own email or photo on this or any other anonymous forum.
Second,your husband is a lying,cheating dirtbag and you have rugswept this knowledge for too long.
Divorce his ass while you have enough time left to meet a decent honorable man who will treat you like you deserve to be treated.


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

Also, when I confronted him about continuing to lie and hide things, I said I didn't feel loved. He said if he didn't love me, he would just stay out in the weekends( he's a truck driver). I think he comes home so he can drink.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Um... you are UNDER REACTING to all of this, you should have divorced his cheating ass a long time ago! Stop fooling yourself!


----------

